# Free vocal exercises



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A real good starting place to sing correctly 
[YOUTUBE]JNHBSKIbIIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I want to learn how to sing...any advice or teachers in the TO area?


thx


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

singing lessons toronto - Google Search


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ahh - now it all makes sense-
i havent been tucking my buttocks under!
if id have known to do that years ago things wouldve been so different. and i wouldve looked cool too!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You may laugh fraser... but it's all about air flow through the airway ending in the mouth , which in effect is like a bell of a brass instrument... 
The correct flow of air mean's that your vocal chords can last for a two night bar gig rather than doing half a show then sounding like froggy went a courtin'... 

My son was involved in a choir for his school board (and it eventually took him to Carnegie Hall) I get to play rock with a kid that was a choir mate of his and it is a pleasure to watch him use his voice properly .... and you know that he can sing like that all night.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

how do you find what key works for you?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Me ? I like to keep most songs in their original key because I think that they sound better ( for covers ). I am not afraid to toss them if I don't cut the mustard. But that's where practicing scales helps. Improves your range.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...pavarotti called it "the grunt factor" - singing should feel like taking a &^%*.






fraser said:


> ahh - now it all makes sense-
> i havent been tucking my buttocks under!
> if id have known to do that years ago things wouldve been so different. and i wouldve looked cool too!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL! Or lilke Childbirth! Should have tried to sing while I was in Labor!


----------

